# Viper 550 ESP issue



## thetazva (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have had a Viper 550 ESp installed on my 1996 Chevy Silverado for quite a some time.

The system was professionally installed.

I have a few issues with falsing, specifically when we get a hard rain or a very cold night. 
I believe that it is partly due to a poor design in the door /dome light switch mounted in the drivers side of the dash.I have had this back in to the installer numerous times to try and diagnose the issue to no avail, I believe that the door switch could be faulty and causing the falsing. Any suggestions?
Thanks Taz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

thetazva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had a Viper 550 ESp installed on my 1996 Chevy Silverado for quite a some time.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you got a corroded connection some where, but those door pins do go bad. Cold should have nothing to do with it, the switch on the side of the dash is the dome light switch not the door trigger. Door trigger is in the door jamb, they do go bad!!!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Sounds like you got a corroded connection some where, but those door pins do go bad. Cold should have nothing to do with it, the switch on the side of the dash is not the door trigger. Door trigger is in the door jamb, they do go bad!!!!!


----------

